# imprimante samsung



## micadan (22 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai un problème, j'ai installé une nouvelle imprimante avec le disque donné par le fabriquant, l'installation me parait correcte..
Toutefois je n'arrive pas a imprimer des documents..........
l'envoi des données jamais ne se termine....
que dois-je faire
merci d'avance


----------



## Flibust007 (22 Août 2009)

Type de ta machine ?
Version de l' Osx ?
Type de l'imprimante ?
Connectique ordi ==> imprimante ?


----------



## micadan (22 Août 2009)

bonjour,
j'ai un mac book pro, (mac os x version 10.5.6)
L'imprimante est une samsung lazer CLP-150 Series
la connexion USB
Je ne suis pas très douée en informatique, je suis juste une piètre utilisatrice
Merci de m'aider


----------



## Flibust007 (22 Août 2009)

Je ne trouve pas cette imprimante sur le site de Samsung.
Est-ce bien le bon n° de type ?


----------



## micadan (23 Août 2009)

Bonjour, merci
Mon imprimante est une Samsung Color Laser Printer CLP-310 Series,
cela de donne des renseignements en plus peut-être!!!!!!!!
Bonne journée


----------



## Flibust007 (23 Août 2009)

Ben oui, parce que si tu regardes ton 2° post, tu parles d'une 150 et non d'une 310.
Tu as l'air énervé.
Si cela ne te convient pas, on arrête là ...
Sinon, fais signe.
On est là pour rendre service et non pour verser dans le désagréable.


----------



## olaf1966 (23 Août 2009)

As tu essayé d'installer les derniers pilotes OSX?

http://www.samsung.com/fr/consumer/...d=06012300&model_cd=CLP-310/SEE&menu=download


----------



## micadan (23 Août 2009)

Ce message s'adresse a Flibust007 que je remercie de me rendre service, je ne suis pas énervée du tout, mais si je t'ai blessé je m'en excuse , en fait je me suis aperçu que j'avais fait une erreur sur le type d'imprimante et j'étais désolé de t'avoir fait cherché pour rien. Dans tous les cas merci et milles excuses .


----------



## plume76 (5 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Sous Mac depuis peu, j'ai installé mon imprimante Samsung CLP-310 Series.

J'ai des problèmes d'impression : une fois elle imprime, puis n'imprime plus, imprime de nouveau, etc. Aucun message d'erreur. Quand je demande une impression, j'ai juste une petite fenêtre qui s'ouvre (avec le niveau des cartouches) et qui me dit "préparation du travail d'impression" puis "impression terminée", mais aucune impression ne se fait !

Sur les conseils d'Apple et Samsung, j'ai téléchargé le dernier pilote http://support.apple.com/kb/dl905?viewlocale=fr_FR, mais rien n'y fait ! Imprimante a été désinstallée et réinstallée...

Quelqu'un aurait-il les mêmes soucis ?

Bonne journée.


----------



## laf (5 Juillet 2011)

Moi j'ai une Brother HL-2240D, que du bonheur!

Ok, je sors...


----------



## djbobby (9 Juillet 2012)

plume76 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Sous Mac depuis peu, j'ai installé mon imprimante Samsung CLP-310 Series.
> 
> ...



J'avais depuis longtemps le même problème que toi, j'ai enfin trouvé la solution:
retouve le pilote de l'imprimante dans ton Finder (maison/bibliothèque/printers)
clic droit :"lire les informations", 
cocher: "lire en mode 32bits"

A priori le pilote ne suporte pas le 64bits
Si ça peut aider quelqu'un, c'est cadeau


----------



## plume76 (9 Juillet 2012)

djbobby a dit:


> J'avais depuis longtemps le même problème que toi, j'ai enfin trouvé la solution:
> retouve le pilote de l'imprimante dans ton Finder (maison/bibliothèque/printers)
> clic droit :"lire les informations",
> cocher: "lire en mode 32bits"
> ...



Bonjour,

Merci, je vais essayer.
Bonne journée.


----------



## plume76 (10 Juillet 2012)

djbobby a dit:


> J'avais depuis longtemps le même problème que toi, j'ai enfin trouvé la solution:
> retouve le pilote de l'imprimante dans ton Finder (maison/bibliothèque/printers)
> clic droit :"lire les informations",
> cocher: "lire en mode 32bits"
> ...



Bonjour,

Et bien, depuis le temps que je cherchais... J'avais fini par abandonner et continuais à débrancher et rebrancher mon imprimante entre chaque impression.

Merci pour la solution, car ça fonctionne.
Bonne journée.


*Note du modo :* plume76, désolé pour ces excès de zèle de l'anti-spam automatique qui a bloqué tes deux posts pour des raisons connues de lui seul :rose:


----------



## Liz (7 Août 2012)

djbobby a dit:


> J'avais depuis longtemps le même problème que toi, j'ai enfin trouvé la solution:
> retouve le pilote de l'imprimante dans ton Finder (maison/bibliothèque/printers)
> clic droit :"lire les informations",
> cocher: "lire en mode 32bits"
> ...



un grand et énorme merci ! J'ai une samsung laser CLX 3185W et depuis la mise à jour du pilote par apple, mes impressions étaient très médiocres et impossible de savoir d'où ça venait. J'ai bidouillé plusieurs choses sans succès, désinstallé et réinstallé en vain. Là, tout marche nickel. Ton "truc" a fonctionné 
2 heures de lutte acharnée mais Mac Gé m'a sauvé !!! Merci encore.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h09 ----------

Mais du coup, j'ai un peu peur de mettre à jour en 10.8. Quelqu'un a t-il essyé ? Ca marche comment avec la Samsung ?


----------



## Liz (8 Août 2012)

Bon, j'ai passé le pas et pour info, tout fonctionne nickel côté imprimante samsung sur 10.8 !


----------



## karine.sebastien (4 Mars 2013)

djbobby a dit:


> J'avais depuis longtemps le même problème que toi, j'ai enfin trouvé la solution:
> retouve le pilote de l'imprimante dans ton Finder (maison/bibliothèque/printers)
> clic droit :"lire les informations",
> cocher: "lire en mode 32bits"
> ...


Trop fort DJBOBBY
MERCI
Mais comment tu as trouvé ça ? ça m'intrigue ...


----------

